# Чем очистить механику от масла?



## Bulgarin (1 Июл 2010)

Здравствуйте Всем!
собственно озвученный в названии темы вопрос и интересует...
Кто подскажет? Чем же можно очистить механику от масла?


----------



## IgorO2002 (2 Июл 2010)

http://sibbayan.ru - Новосибирск
http://kn-music.ru - Москва
http://mirbajana.com

мастера вам помогут


----------



## bombastic (3 Июл 2010)

уточним вопрос- А как сделать это в питере или москве?


----------



## Bulgarin (4 Июл 2010)

Что за привычка отсылать на другие сайты? 
если кто знает как-напишите пожалуйста.


----------



## acco (4 Июл 2010)

http://sibbayan.ru 
Напишите на *[email protected]* . .. ребята вам подскажут оперативно
После поделитесь с нами информацией!


----------



## Bulgarin (5 Июл 2010)

Оперативно делюсь...
"Очистить механику от масла можно обычной сухой тряпкой.
Но для этого её , к сожалению, нужно разобрать"...
может кто еще чего подскажет? нет времени перебирать... а масло пыль собирает...


----------



## IgorO2002 (6 Июл 2010)

попробуй пылесосом чистить, при этом жёсткой кисточкой или старой зубной щёткой вычистить между рычагами скопления замасленной пыли. намотайте на отвёртку кусочек материи и тоже самое можете проделать с механикой, удаляя масло.


Bulgarin - "возмите себя в руки", Вам хотят предложить помощь.


----------



## acco (6 Июл 2010)

Мне вот не понятно - какой ответ вы хотите получить?
Тут даже не мастер может понять - для того чтобы избавиться от жира-масла - нужно все разобрать и почистить.


----------



## MAN (6 Июл 2010)

А мне вот другое не понятно и интересно - каким образом на деталях оказался избыток смазки?


----------



## pols-petr (6 Июл 2010)

Спичка, спица, ватка ну и растворитель...и терпения, для смазки используется наверное графит, а не растительные масла...может кто знает способ лучше...но разбирать механику это очень сложно...лучше обратится к мастерам...


----------



## Bulgarin (7 Июл 2010)

Спасибо. хоть как-то подсказали.
Дело не в избытке смазки, а в ее наличии... графитовая подсыхает и пыль на себя не собирает. а вот обычное масло(уж растительного или синтетического происхождения, сказать сложно) насобирало на себя пыли. Как-то чистил оборудование аэрозолью для обезжиривания(например http://www.chip-dip.ru/product0/9000040634.aspx) может кто сталкивался?.
Что разбирать нужно это неизбежно похоже... ну все-таки может есть способы без вмешательства?


----------



## SibBayan.ru (7 Июл 2010)

Никакой смазки в механике быть не должно--ни графитовой, ни какой-либо другой. Нужно грамотно регулировать и убирать выработки в механике. Это у ф-но используются графитовые смазки--в баянах им делать нечего. Хотя одна очень уважаемая фабрика производит ремонт по гарантии так: западает--маслом её!! А мы потом всё разбираем и чистим.


----------



## Bulgarin (7 Июл 2010)

vit74 , совсем совсем? но ведь во всех итальянских новых инструментах левая смазана, хоть и немного. так не должно быть?


----------



## MAN (8 Июл 2010)

vit74 писал:


> Никакой смазки в механике быть не должно--ни графитовой, ни какой-либо другой. Нужно грамотно регулировать и убирать выработки в механике.


Странно вообще-то! Предположим, отрегулировали всё грамотно, убрали выработки - всё прекрасно работает и ничего не заедает, но как, скажите, они (выработки) не появятся в скором времени вновь в парах трения "металл-металл", если трущиеся поверхности не смазаны, т.е. совершенно сухие?


----------



## bombastic (8 Июл 2010)

короче проблема вот откуда- на моем аккордеоне "Фантини" за пол года игры (часов по 6 в день) накопился слой пыли, вот и возникает вопрос "зачем?"


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2010)

MAN писал:


> Предположим, отрегулировали всё грамотно, убрали выработки - всё прекрасно работает и ничего не заедает, но как, скажите, они (выработки) не появятся в скором времени вновь в парах трения "металл-металл", если трущиеся поверхности не смазаны, т.е. совершенно сухие?


Именно эта проблемма в "Вельтмейстерах-Грандина" 75-90 г.,механника левой выработывается в ноль(именно трение метала о метал)bombastic писал:


> накопился слой пыли, вот и возникает вопрос "зачем?"


 Ну а продувать иногда от пыли инструмент ни как нельзя?Насколько я знаю это проблемма всех инструментов ,как ни крутите это называется"принцип пылесоса"))
Точно такая же проблемма была и в моем"Юпитере" когда я занимался по 10 часов в день :accordion: :biggrin:


----------



## SibBayan.ru (8 Июл 2010)

Мы просто меняем все рычаги (или ложе для валиков) с выработкой, ничего не смазываем и всё прекрасно работает. И на Грандине она отслужит ещё 20-30 лет. А если залить маслом--года два от силы. Да, итальянские механики идут сразу в масле. Может у них пыли нет? А мы регулярно этот "войлок" из пыли и грязи убираем. У итальянцев (новых) много наворотов в механике для облегчения и чёткости нажатия и без масла она просто может встать колом :biggrin: 
Но это касается только новых итальянских механик. Зачем, скажите, в Юпитере, где от старой механики отличие только в том, что между рычагами проложена леска,--нужно масло? Она простая до безобразия и прекрасно работает и без этой лески (с ней быстрее образуются проблемы) и без масла


----------

